# How to Defeat Dudes: Useful Stuff for the Non-martial Artist



## Chuck Johnson (Jan 29, 2012)

Greetings all. My name is Chuck Johnson, and I am a martial arts master, writer, former bodyguard, and stunt man residing in Tokyo, Japan. Ive recently started a new Web series called "How to Defeat Dudes: Useful Stuff for the Non-martial Artist". As the title implies, the show isn't so much for us martial artists, as it is for those who are a bit too shy to try it... but still want to know and understand the basics of self-defense. 

My hope in creating the show however isn't just to help people learn to defend themselves, but also to give them a non-threatening glance into the world of martial arts. Hopefully one that will spark their interest and give them the courage to come and give it a shot. 

If you'd like to check out the show, here is the link to episode 1: 






(At present, I have posted the first 3). Hope all is well in the states or wherever you may be, and hope to meet some of you soon!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to MT! Im sure we will be able to gleen through your material!


----------



## Steve (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't know about the self defense aspects, but I like the way you put your videos together. Clear, simple, short, well edited and your audio sounds good.


Sent using Tapatalk.  Please ignore typos.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree, Steve.  Nice, simple, clean, presentation with no promises of super-human outcomes that so blight the public output all too many martial arts 'masters' ...

... other than Master Ken of course ... Ameri-To-De is just *that* lethal .


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 31, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> I agree, Steve.  Nice, simple, clean, presentation with no promises of super-human outcomes that so blight the public output all too many martial arts 'masters' ...
> 
> ... other than Master Ken of course ... Ameri-To-De is just *that* lethal .


Well, Master Ken is just warning You. Not giving You false ideas.


----------

